# La Capogruppo M5S: "Fascismo buono, Casapound è il brutto"



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

La Repubblica evidenzia come la Capogruppo alla Camera per il M5S, Roberta Lombardi in un post abbia parlato del fascismo e di Casapound dicendo che la stessa non è il fascismo ma rappresenta solo una parte del fascismo, quella "folcoristica, razzista e sprangaiola". Insomma quella brutta. Perché il fascismo secondo la Lombardi avrebbe una parte "buona" "L'ideologia del fascismo, prima che degenerasse, aveva un altissimo senso dello Stato". Casapound non è una minaccia, ha poi ripetuto sul suo blog.
Lo spiega così. "Da quello che conosco di Casapound, del fascismo hanno conservato solo la parte folcloristica, razzista e sprangaiola. Che non comprende l'ideologia del fascismo, che prima che degenerasse aveva una dimensione nazionale di comunità attinta a piene mani dal socialismo, un altissimo senso dello stato e la tutela della famiglia. Quindi come si vede Casapound non è il fascismo ma una parte del fascismo. E quindi solo in parte riconducibile ad esso".

Vedi l'allegato 328


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

Dimostra di essere anche ignorante, visto che casapound non è un movimento che fa del razzismo un suo ideale.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

La stampa sta tentando di distruggere il movimento. costantemente. *E UNO.*


----------



## Vinz (4 Marzo 2013)

Assurdo, ha detto che inizialmente il fascismo aveva un alto senso dello Stato (cosa assolutamente vera e anzi, ne aveva troppa) e giornalai ci saltano sopra come avvoltoi. In Italia il livello del giornalismo è quello di Studio Aperto mi sa... 
Complimenti a La Repubblica, poi ci chiediamo perchè Grillo non gli concedesse interviste...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> La stampa sta tentando di distruggere il movimento. costantemente.



Cris, la stampa fa il suo lavoro che piaccia o meno. Io non ho pregiudizi verso il M5S ma è giusto sapere chi ha portato in Parlamento come è giusto saperlo per ogni altra forza politica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Assurdo, ha detto che inizialmente il fascismo aveva un alto senso dello Stato (cosa assolutamente vera e anzi, ne aveva troppa) e giornalai ci saltano sopra come avvoltoi. In Italia il livello del giornalismo è quello di Studio Aperto mi sa...
> Complimenti a La Repubblica, poi ci chiediamo perchè Grillo non gli concedesse interviste...




Anche Hitler aveva un alto senso dello Stato e quindi?


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cris, la stampa fa il suo lavoro che piaccia o meno. Io non ho pregiudizi verso il M5S ma è giusto sapere chi ha portato in Parlamento come è giusto saperlo per ogni altra forza politica.



Ah, è giusto cambiare la realtà dei fatti e/o scrivere titoli e notizie fuorvianti? Pazzesco.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ah, è giusto cambiare la realtà dei fatti e/o scrivere titoli e notizie fuorvianti? Pazzesco.



È stato sempre fatto, grillo o non grillo


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È stato sempre fatto, grillo o non grillo



E' una giustificazione?
Casualmente, i giornali piu famosi trovano motivi a destra e a manca per screditare il movimento, forse cè qualcuno dietro? O l'informazione non ha la (vecchia) politica dietro, in questo paese?


----------



## Vinz (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cris, la stampa fa il suo lavoro che piaccia o meno. Io non ho pregiudizi verso il M5S ma è giusto sapere chi ha portato in Parlamento come è giusto saperlo per ogni altra forza politica.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Quindi niente, era una constatazione della capogruppo che non si può negare. Non ha detto che il fascismo era buono, perchè quello che fece in seguito oscurò e distrusse probabilmente l'unico ideale decente.

Siamo proprio alla decontestualizzazione totale e alla disinformazione assoluta... peggio di Barbara D'Urso


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Ah, è giusto cambiare la realtà dei fatti e/o scrivere titoli e notizie fuorvianti? Pazzesco.



In cosa sarebbe fuorviante? Se la Lombardi ritiene che il fascismo abbia avuto una parte "buona" ora che non è più una semplice cittadina ma un esponente di spicco del M5S è un fatto politico non privato.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In cosa sarebbe fuorviante? Se la Lombardi ritiene che il fascismo abbia avuto una parte "buona" ora che non è più una semplice cittadina ma un esponente di spicco del M5S è un fatto politico non privato.



Avere alto senso dello Stato è una cosa cattiva?


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> E' una giustificazione?
> Casualmente, i giornali piu famosi trovano motivi a destra e a manca per screditare il movimento, forse cè qualcuno dietro? O l'informazione non ha la (vecchia) politica dietro, in questo paese?



No, ma non consideriamolo un martire. Dal momento che decidi di fare politica la tua vita viene passata al setaccio, ti vengono attribuite frasi mai dette, il significato di alcune dichiarazioni viene totalmente stravolto...

Il m5s ha sicuramente molti occhi puntati addosso, ma non consideriamoli dei martiri, ripeto. Ci sono passati bene o male tutti


----------



## Vinz (4 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È stato sempre fatto, grillo o non grillo



I giornalai di sinistra facevano disinformazione sulla destra, quelli di destra viceversa. Alla fine uno poteva arrivare a capire che c'era una via di mezzo.
Adesso danno tutti addosso al M5S e la gente può facilmente farsi fuorviare dalle notizie.

Poi boh, se credete che la capogruppo abbia esaltato il fascismo, fatti vostri... per me o si è in malafede o non si ragiona nemmeno per un secondo bevendosi tutto quello che viene proposto


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Quindi niente, era una constatazione della capogruppo che non si può negare. Non ha detto che il fascismo era buono, perchè quello che fece in seguito oscurò e distrusse probabilmente l'unico ideale decente.
> 
> Siamo proprio alla decontestualizzazione totale e alla disinformazione assoluta... peggio di Barbara D'Urso



Vinz, entrando in Parlamento i grillini sono diventati rappresentanti del popolo perciò è normale che ogni loro azione/idea sia messa sotto osservazione.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, ma non consideriamolo un martire. Dal momento che decidi di fare politica la tua vita viene passata al setaccio, ti vengono attribuite frasi mai dette, il significato di alcune dichiarazioni viene totalmente stravolto...
> 
> Il m5s ha sicuramente molti occhi puntati addosso, ma non consideriamoli dei martiri, ripeto. Ci sono passati bene o male tutti



Non sono dei martiri, ma credo sia indubbio che attualmente siano "massacrati", rispetto ai "santi" di Pdl e Pd (a parte berlusca, ma quello è un caso a parte, non cè giorno dell'anno dove non salti fuori qualche cosa su di lui).


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> I giornalai di sinistra facevano disinformazione sulla destra, quelli di destra viceversa. Alla fine uno poteva arrivare a capire che c'era una via di mezzo.
> Adesso danno tutti addosso al M5S e la gente può facilmente farsi fuorviare dalle notizie.
> 
> Poi boh, se credete che la capogruppo abbia esaltato il fascismo, fatti vostri... per me o si è in malafede o non si ragiona nemmeno per un secondo bevendosi tutto quello che viene proposto


Il fatto non lo fa, lo stesso fatto che pubblica le intercettazioni di Silvio che parla del lettone di Putin o che rivela i retroscena di mps.

Per me ognuno può esaltare cio che vuole, e anzi trovo un po' ridicolo nel 2013 criminalizzare chi parla bene di certi aspetti del fascismo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Avere alto senso dello Stato è una cosa cattiva?



Se porta alla soppressione della libertà politiche e civili si.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Non sono dei martiri, ma credo sia indubbio che attualmente siano "massacrati", rispetto ai "santi" di Pdl e Pd (a parte berlusca, ma quello è un caso a parte, non cè giorno dell'anno dove non salti fuori qualche cosa su di lui).



Ripeto, leggi il fatto e vedrai che è un giornale schierato verso m5s (e ingroia in campagna elettorale)


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Non sono dei martiri, ma credo sia indubbio che attualmente siano "massacrati", rispetto ai "santi" di Pdl e Pd (a parte berlusca, ma quello è un caso a parte, non cè giorno dell'anno dove non salti fuori qualche cosa su di lui).



Cris, è normale che sia oggetto di molte attenzioni. Presentarsi in Parlamento non è una scelta senza conseguenze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2013)

Ahhahahah ma NON HA DETTO COSÌ !!!!... Hahsha dai la smettiamo con queste cose ridicole ... Guardate il video non leggete la repubblica !!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu onestamente da te che mi sei sempre parso equilibrato, qualunque sia l'argomento di discussione, non mi sarei aspettato un topic così fazioso e improntato sullo spingere chi legge in una certa direzione di pensiero


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Blu onestamente da te che mi sei sempre parso equilibrato, qualunque sia l'argomento, non mi sarei aspettato un topic così fazioso e improntato sullo spingere a fare certe considerazioni



Stanis mi dispiace che tu scriva questo. Io non nutro alcun pregiudizio verso il M5S ma quando si entra in Parlamento si deve dar conto della proprie posizioni su tutto e se la Lombardi ha difeso, in qualsiasi modo, il fascismo a me non può stare simpatica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu , ma non l ha fatto !!! State parlando del nulla !!!!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Blu , ma non l ha fatto !!! State parlando del nulla !!!!


 [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] sono il primo ad essere felice se non è vero nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2013)

Posso chiedevi per cortesia di VERIFICARE prima di postare cose che non sono vere ? È come se postassi una notizia della morte di Moratti perché la scrive ioodimoratti.com ... La prima cosa che faccio è verificare che sia vera no ???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis mi dispiace che tu scriva questo. Io non nutro alcun pregiudizio verso il M5S ma quando si entra in Parlamento si deve dar conto della proprie posizioni su tutto e se la Lombardi ha difeso, in qualsiasi modo, il fascismo a me non può stare simpatica.



Non ha difeso, ha fatto delle considerazioni, come ti hanno già fatto notare altri, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte la parola "buono" per dire...

A me pare che si cerchi di trovare ogni minimo preteso, un motivo qualunque per cercare di attaccare il m5s.
Non è un pensiero rivolto solamente a te, ma proprio in generale, io capisco benissimo le perplessità, i dubbi, le paure su questo movimento e le problematiche ad esso associate, però veramente, è un continuo dare contro, lo si vede benissimo, ogni giorno nascono 2/3 topic sul m5s, su altri argomenti di pari o più importanza non ho mai visto così tanto "interesse" e accanimento nel cercare notizie o altro.
Questo è un dato che mi pare oggettivo e non lo si può negare...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso chiedevi per cortesia di VERIFICARE prima di postare cose che non sono vere ? È come se postassi una notizia della morte di Moratti perché la scrive ioodimoratti.com ... La prima cosa che faccio è verificare che sia vera no ???



Su sito del La Repubblica la notizia è ancora in evidenza e sulla Lombardi specifica "........il 22 febbraio scorso. Il giorno prima su Casapound scriveva: "Del fascismo hanno conservato solo la parte folcloristica. L'ideologia del fascismo, prima che degenerasse, aveva un altissimo senso dello Stato"


----------



## Gre-No-Li (4 Marzo 2013)

Avete mai letto il programma all'atto di costituzione del partito fascista? Se lo leggesse Berlusconi senza sapere di che si tratta, direbbe: un altro covo di comunisti...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ha difeso, ha fatto delle considerazioni, come ti hanno già fatto notare altri, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte la parola "buono" per dire...
> 
> A me pare che si cerchi di trovare ogni minimo preteso, un motivo qualunque per cercare di attaccare il m5s.
> Non è un pensiero rivolto solamente a te, ma proprio in generale, io capisco benissimo le perplessità, i dubbi, le paure su questo movimento e le problematiche ad esso associate, però veramente, è un continuo dare contro, lo si vede benissimo, ogni giorno nascono 2/3 topic sul m5s, su altri argomenti di pari o più importanza non ho mai visto così tanto "interesse" e accanimento nel cercare notizie o altro.
> Questo è un dato che mi pare oggettivo e non lo si può negare...



Stanis il M5S in questo momento è oggetto di tante, forse troppe, attenzioni perché è decisivo come partito. 
Molte cose che sostiene sono, da me, condivisibili e i grillini vanno rispettati ma questo non significa che, magari singoli esponenti, non siano criticabili per le proprie posizioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Stanis il M5S in questo momento è oggetto di tante, forse troppe, attenzioni perché è decisivo come partito.
> Molte cose che sostiene sono, da me, condivisibili e i grillini vanno rispettati ma questo non significa che, magari singoli esponenti, non siano criticabili per le proprie posizioni.



Hai ragione, peccato che a mio modo di vedere si cerchi in ogni modo di fare considerazioni che paiono davvero forzate, in questo frangente onestamente non riesco proprio a capire i motivi che ti spingono a fare certe riflessioni.

Comunque questo è l'estratto dove ci sono considerazione sul fascismo:



> Se parliamo delle ideologie, penso all’episodio recente di “Grillo che apre a Casapound”. Prima questione: qualcuno mi dice, finchè esistono loro il fascismo non sarà morto, quindi non mi dire che questa ideologia non rappresenta una minaccia presente. Da quello che conosco di Casapound, del fascismo hanno conservato solo la parte folcloristica (se vogliamo dire così), razzista e sprangaiola. Che non comprende l’ideologia del fascismo, che prima che degenerasse aveva una dimensione nazionale di comunità attinta a piene mani dal socialismo, un altissimo senso dello stato e la tutela della famiglia. Quindi come si vede Casapound non è il fascismo ma una parte del fascismo. E quindi solo in parte riconducibile ad esso. Seconda questione, e questo per me è il punto fondamentale, sono 30 anni che fascismo e comunismo in Italia non esistono più. Invocarne lo spettro a targhe alterne è l’ennesimo tentativo di distrazione di massa: ti agito davanti il noto spauracchio perché voglio far leva sulle tue paure per portarti dalla mia parte. Non sono i fascisti o i comunisti che ci hanno impoverito, tolto i diritti, precarizzato l’esistenza, reso un incubo il pensiero del futuro.



Questo è tutto il post:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)






> Ultimamente sento e leggo molti ardimentosi paladini dello status quo difendere a spada tratta sindacati, associazione di categoria, partiti e vecchie ideologie e mi chiedo perché.
> 
> Perché così tante persone, scontente dello situazione attuale, comprensibilmente preoccupate per il futuro loro e dei loro figli, giustamente indignate di fronte alla pochezza morale ed intellettuale di una classe dirigente inadeguata sotto TUTTI I PUNTI DI VISTA difendono ancora strenuamente i simboli di un modo di pensare e creare la società VECCHI e che hanno ESAURITO la loro missione storica?
> 
> ...






Ognuno legga e poi tragga le sue conclusioni


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] mi sembra di aver chiarito che per me il M5S non è un nemico da abbattere ma è proprio ora che si deve capire come intendono muoversi i suoi principali esponenti e la Lombardi è la Capogruppo alla Camera.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ha difeso, ha fatto delle considerazioni, come ti hanno già fatto notare altri, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte la parola "buono" per dire...
> 
> A me pare che si cerchi di trovare ogni minimo preteso, un motivo qualunque per cercare di attaccare il m5s.
> Non è un pensiero rivolto solamente a te, ma proprio in generale, io capisco benissimo le perplessità, i dubbi, le paure su questo movimento e le problematiche ad esso associate, però veramente, è un continuo dare contro, lo si vede benissimo, ogni giorno nascono 2/3 topic sul m5s, su altri argomenti di pari o più importanza non ho mai visto così tanto "interesse" e accanimento nel cercare notizie o altro.
> Questo è un dato che mi pare oggettivo e non lo si può negare...


È il primo partito in Italia, se non si parla di quello di cosa si deve parlare? Di calcio balilla?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È il primo partito in Italia, se non si parla di quello di cosa si deve parlare? Di calcio balilla?



Quando erano altri i primi partiti non ho visto mica tutte queste discussioni però...
Per dire nell'anno del governo di Monti, tra crisi, finanza e politiche di governo, temi assolutamente "principi" di quel periodo, non ho visto tutto questo incremento di topic e discussioni a riguardo come ora sul m5s, c'erano si discussioni, ma non in tal numero.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando erano altri i primi partiti non ho visto mica tutte queste discussioni però...
> Per dire nell'anno del governo di Monti, tra crisi, finanza e politiche di governo, temi assolutamente "principi" di quel periodo, non ho visto tutto questo incremento di topic e discussioni a riguardo come ora sul m5s, c'erano si discussioni, ma non in tal numero.



Stanis sai bene che il boom del M5S è stato un fatto epocale di cui si occupano i media di tutto il mondo.


----------



## jaws (4 Marzo 2013)

Ma basta fare i martiri.
E la stampa ce l'ha con voi, e gli utenti di Milanworld aprono topic perchè ce l'hanno con voi...
Mi ricorda qualcuno che dice sempre che i magistrati ce l'hanno con lui.
Le somiglianze continuano ad aumentare....


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando erano altri i primi partiti non ho visto mica tutte queste discussioni però...
> Per dire nell'anno del governo di Monti, tra crisi, finanza e politiche di governo, temi assolutamente "principi" di quel periodo, non ho visto tutto questo incremento di topic e discussioni a riguardo come ora sul m5s, c'erano si discussioni, ma non in tal numero.


Sono appena finite le elezioni, di che altro bisognerebbe parlare? Davvero, non capisco


----------



## Doctore (4 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma basta fare i martiri.
> E la stampa ce l'ha con voi, e gli utenti di Milanworld aprono topic perchè ce l'hanno con voi...
> Mi ricorda qualcuno che dice sempre che i magistrati ce l'hanno con lui.
> Le somiglianze continuano ad aumentare....


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma basta fare i martiri.
> E la stampa ce l'ha con voi, e gli utenti di Milanworld aprono topic perchè ce l'hanno con voi...
> Mi ricorda qualcuno che dice sempre che i magistrati ce l'hanno con lui.
> Le somiglianze continuano ad aumentare....


Nessuno dice nulla , ma se vengono riportate cose non vere e' un dovere smentire ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

D'accordissimo sul fatto che le parole siano state manipolate e poste in modo fuorviante.



Ma le notizie sono fatte apposta per essere discusse e per me blu ha fatto bene a postare, non siamo noi a decidere la qualità delle notizie, anzi, lo scopo è commentarle e spiegare perchè potrebbero non esserle, ma oscurare è sbagliato.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo sul fatto che le parole siano state manipolate e poste in modo fuorviante.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma le notizie sono fatte apposta per essere discusse e per me blu ha fatto bene a postare, non siamo noi a decidere la qualità delle notizie, anzi, lo scopo è commentarle e spiegare perchè potrebbero non esserle, ma oscurare è sbagliato.



Grazie [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION], il M5S è il primo partito del nostro Paese ed è giusto discuterne ovviamente tenendo conto degli aspetti positivi ma pure di quelli eventualmente negativi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION], il M5S è il primo partito del nostro Paese ed è giusto discuterne ovviamente tenendo conto degli aspetti positivi ma pure di quelli eventualmente negativi.



Siamo qui apposta, siamo una bella comunity, distinguiamoci dal casino che ci circonda.


Io queste notizie qui sopra le voglio, così come voglio il commento di Super Lollo che linka un video/notizia che le scredita.

Il bello è questo, solo così ci si può capire qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo qui apposta, siamo una bella comunity, distinguiamoci dal casino che ci circonda.
> 
> 
> Io queste notizie qui sopra le voglio, così come voglio il commento di Super Lollo che linka un video/notizia che le scredita.
> ...



D'accordissimo.


----------



## Doctore (4 Marzo 2013)

Grillo piu che un berlusconi vittima mi sembra un altro personaggio






gombloddo...agghiacciande


----------



## Livestrong (4 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Grillo piu che un berlusconi vittima mi sembra un altro personaggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lui alla fine lo sa benissimo... Sono i suoi "adepti" che gli somigliano


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se porta alla soppressione della libertà politiche e civili si.



ma siccome si parla SOLO ed esclusivamente del fatto che "avere senso dello stato" sia una cosa positiva, mentre che il resto, tra cui la soppressione delle liberta politiche e civili, è negativo, non capisco dove sia lo scandalo.

Comunque, mi sembra GIUSTO e CORRETTO che si postino notizie su chiunque, ma in Off topic attualmente ci sono una serie di topic in cui vi sono un elevatissimo contenuto di falsità ed inesattezze, casualmente tutto a discapito del movimento.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ma siccome si parla SOLO ed esclusivamente del fatto che "avere senso dello stato" sia una cosa positiva, mentre che il resto, tra cui la soppressione delle liberta politiche e civili, è negativo, non capisco dove sia lo scandalo.



Cris non ho certo detto che avere senso dello stato sia un fatto negativo ma non è un valore che può riabilitare, per me almeno, in nessun modo il fascismo. Detto questo è giusto guardare senza pregiudizi al M5S.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cris non ho certo detto che avere senso dello stato sia un fatto negativo ma non è un valore che può riabilitare, per me almeno, in nessun modo il fascismo. Detto questo è giusto guardare senza pregiudizi al M5S.





Comunque, sinceramente non credo che avesse l'intenzione di riabilitare il fascismo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque, sinceramente non credo che avesse l'intenzione di riabilitare il fascismo.



Diciamo che è stata una gaffe. Ma ora la Lombardi ha un importante incarico per il M5S, ogni sua parola verrà analizzata non da me, che non conto nulla, ma da chi guarda al nostro Paese.


----------



## cris (4 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stata una gaffe. Ma ore la Lombardi ha un importante incarico per il M5S, ogni sua parola verrà analizzata non da me, che non conto nulla, ma da chi guarda al nostro Paese.



Sono daccordo, quello che voglio dire io è che di gaffe i politici italiani negli ultimi anni ne hanno fatte 100 volte tanto e 100 volte più gravi, e non comprendo quindi queste reazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo, quello che voglio dire io è che di gaffe i politici italiani negli ultimi anni ne hanno fatte 100 volte tanto e 100 volte più gravi, e non comprendo quindi queste reazioni.



Certo se pensiamo a Silvio .....


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (5 Marzo 2013)

MI STa sul c a z il movimento 5 stelle ma qui ha ragione.
una delle poche cose buone del fascio fu quella di creare spirito di appartenenza e senso dello stato. e' innegabile


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Il Fascismo e il comunismo sono 2 puri ideali,quantomeno nella forma teorizzata.Poi il modo con cui sono stati espressi,nel corse dei decenni e più,è certamente negativo,in tutti i casi,nessun escluso.Ivi però non ci trovo nulla di male nella parole di Grillo.


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2013)

Va bene che i giornalai amplificano ogni minima gaffe o errore all'inverosimile, ma i grillini devono imparare ad evitarle simili uscite proprio perché consapevoli di ciò.


----------



## cris (5 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Fascismo e il comunismo sono 2 puri ideali,quantomeno nella forma teorizzata.Poi il modo con cui sono stati espressi,nel corse dei decenni e più,è certamente negativo,in tutti i casi,nessun escluso.Ivi però non ci trovo nulla di male nella parole di Grillo.



Non è Grillo, comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Si ma ragazzi GUARDATE IL VIDEO !!!!! ... e traete voi le vostre conclusioni ... basta leggere i giornali faziosi basta !!! io eviterei pure come ho scritto a Blu di postare queste notizie che sono palesemente trollate...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Non è Grillo, comunque



SI,ho sbagliato a scrivere.Comunque il discorso non cambia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi GUARDATE IL VIDEO !!!!! ... e traete voi le vostre conclusioni ... basta leggere i giornali faziosi basta !!! io eviterei pure come ho scritto a Blu di postare queste notizie che sono palesemente trollate...



E quali quotidiani/settimanali/mensili dovremo leggere???


----------



## tamba84 (5 Marzo 2013)

diciamo che molti han votato m5s con la pancia (ovverosia con la rabbia per dire cambio ecc..) che con la testa,

quanti sanno esattamente il programma del movimento? cosa dice cosa propone?? e quanti l'han votato solo per rabbia?

il voto per rabbia è pericoloso,cosi come è pericoloso che i partiti non abbiano proposto (o non mi pare almeno) misure utili per uscire dalla crisi.

e poi rabbia per il vecchio sistema per il governo tecnico ecc ma se non era per Monti ora oggi eravamo come la Grecia.

questo fà riflettere

poi il m5s ha buone idee e altre ( come uscire dall'euro) che trovo illogiche, son curioso di vedere un movimento che ha vissuto molto sull'web ecc,...alla prova dei fatti in parlamento cosa combina e cosa farà

tra l'altro parlan del vecchio sistema ma hanno una mamma in senato e il figlio in parlamento...

boo il populismo mi preoccupa sempre ma è anche vero che tanti italiani lo seguono come pesci l'esca all'amo (e i post copia-incolla su fb,spesso falsi ne sono una prova)


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Io non ho votato il m5s ma non sono completamente negativo su di loro; secondo me sono un ottimo partito (non vi offendete se lo chiamo partito vero?) di opposizione ma non possono e non devono assolutamente stare al governo.
Ma stanno già dimostrando che non vogliono stare al governo quindi spero proprio che in caso di nuove elezioni non succeda ciò che temo.


----------



## Ale (5 Marzo 2013)

cominciamo bene..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Raga , mi dispiace ma io da oggi non commenterò piu queste notizie... vedervi che vi fate fregare dalla stampa con parole NON VERE e non pendete neanche 2 minuti della vostra vita per verificarle.. mi fa capire perchè questo paese è arrivato dove siamo oggi ...

gente che critica a prescindere senza verificare nulla... gente che entra legge e spara sentenze... 

no ragazzi cosi non va bene ... cosi non va bene ... 

da adesso in poi commenterò solo le notizie VERE ... mi chiedete cosa bisogna leggere e quali tg guardare ???? NIENTE..informatevi voi ..non aspettate che sia qualcuno a dirvi cosa dovete sapere...

pensate che questo post sono 6 PAGINE DI NULLA ...stiamo discutendo su qualcosa che NON ESISTE ...che è stato inventato di sana pianta da quella M della repubblica... 

poi fate come volete..


----------



## tamba84 (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ahhahahah ma NON HA DETTO COSÌ !!!!... Hahsha dai la smettiamo con queste cose ridicole ... Guardate il video non leggete la repubblica !!!!



parole chiave o sito per trovare il video?


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

E si continua con la sindrome di accerchiamento.
Ma scusatemi, se Grillo invece di parlare solo attraverso il suo blog evitando qualsiasi altro organo di informazione italiana come se fosse la peste cominciasse a rilasciare interviste dichiarando le sue intenzioni e lasciasse fare lo stesso ai suoi sottoposti magari si avrebbero informazioni migliori.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E si continua con la sindrome di accerchiamento.
> Ma scusatemi, se Grillo invece di parlare solo attraverso il suo blog evitando qualsiasi altro organo di *informazione italiana* come se fosse la peste cominciasse a rilasciare interviste dichiarando le sue intenzioni e lasciasse fare lo stesso ai suoi sottoposti magari si avrebbero informazioni migliori.



appunto informazione italiana , da quello che ho capito grillo rilascia le interviste a giornalisti non italiani . Io non lo biasimo , considerando quanto faccia schifo il giornalismo italiano e soprattutto la stampa italiana non potra mai essere imparziale su grillo e il m5s perche uno dei loro obiettivi è l'abolizione dei finanziamenti ai giornali


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Però puoi non si può lamentare.
Se tratta la stampa in quel modo non può pretendere di avere in cambio complimenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

fa benissimo a trattare cosi la stampa italiana... loro sono complici e collusi con questo sistema che ci ha portato allo sfascio... avanti con o senza di loro... faranno anche loro la fine dei loro capi..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tamba84 ha scritto:


> parole chiave o sito per trovare il video?



Non so Fra , io ho visto il video sulla " la cosa " in ********* diretta ..


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fa benissimo a trattare cosi la stampa italiana... loro sono complici e collusi con questo sistema che ci ha portato allo sfascio... avanti con o senza di loro... faranno anche loro la fine dei loro capi..



Si potrebbero far chiudere tutti i giornali e utilizzare il blog di G. come fonte di informazione unica...


----------



## Stex (5 Marzo 2013)

e siamo noi con i soldi delle nostre tasse a finanziare i giornali... che beffa...


----------



## Emanuele (5 Marzo 2013)

La tizia in questione ha scritto così: "[...] l'ideologia del fascismo, che prima che degenerasse aveva una dimensione nazionale di comunità attinta a piene mani dal socialismo (?), un altissimo senso dello stato (????) e la tutela della famiglia (ROTFL)."

Se una persona dice che il fascismo è degenerato, significa che considera una parte della storia fascista come positiva. Non so a quale periodo si riferisca ma una cosa è certa: il fascismo DA SEMPRE è stato connotato dall'esercizio costante della violenza nei confronti dei lavoratori e degli avversari politici, ossia è sempre stato _sprangaiolo_. Affermare che ci sia stato un "primo" fascismo buono, con ideali etc. e un "secondo" fascismo cattivo, oltre che un falso storico, è una vera e propria riabilitazione.
Dovrebbe dimettersi immediatamente, ma viste le simpatie del suo padrone nei confronti di casa pound dubito che lo farà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si potrebbero far chiudere tutti i giornali e utilizzare il blog di G. come fonte di informazione unica...



Si potrebbe pensare di informarsi cercando su internet e leggendo notizie di primo pelo piuttosto che vedere Studio aperto ... 

oppure devi criticare anche questo ?? ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Emanuele ha scritto:


> La tizia in questione ha scritto così: "[...] l'ideologia del fascismo, che prima che degenerasse aveva una dimensione nazionale di comunità attinta a piene mani dal socialismo (?), un altissimo senso dello stato (????) e la tutela della famiglia (ROTFL)."
> 
> Se una persona dice che il fascismo è degenerato, significa che considera una parte della storia fascista come positiva. Non so a quale periodo si riferisca ma una cosa è certa: il fascismo DA SEMPRE è stato connotato dall'esercizio costante della violenza nei confronti dei lavoratori e degli avversari politici, ossia è sempre stato _sprangaiolo_. Affermare che ci sia stato un "primo" fascismo buono, con ideali etc. e un "secondo" fascismo cattivo, oltre che un falso storico, è una vera e propria riabilitazione.
> Dovrebbe dimettersi immediatamente, ma viste le simpatie del suo padrone nei confronti di casa pound dubito che lo farà.



Ema , ma dove l'hai letta sta cosa ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io raga veramente non so più che dire : 

"Rimango allibita dalle strumentalizzazioni in atto su una frase estrapolata da un post sul mio blog". 
Roberta Lombardi, designata capogruppo 5 Stelle alla Camera, torna sempre dal suo blog sulle frasi, di qualche settimana fa, circolate ieri per osservare che "quella espressa era una analisi esclusivamente storica di questo periodo politico, che naturalmente condanno. In Italia il fascismo cosi' come il comunismo e' morto e sepolto da almeno trent'anni". 
*"Mi riferivo, facendo una analisi, al primo programma del 1919, basato su voto alle donne, elezioni e altre riforme sociali che sembravano prettamente socialiste rivoluzionarie e non certamente il preludio di una futura dittatura (http://www.circolorussell.it/index.php?doc=158). Tutte proposte - scrive ancora, oggi - che poi Mussolini smenti' gia' dall'anno seguente, in quello che fu un continuo delirio di contraddizioni. La caratteristica del fascismo fu infatti quella di cambiare sempre le carte in tavola, con l'unica costante che al centro del potere rimanevano sempre Mussolini ed il suo partito unico. Potere che poi divenne dittatura in un crescendo di violenza. Fino ad arrivare al razzismo e la guerra"*. "Questo il mio giudizio storico e politico, negativo su quell'esperienza. Ora - esorta - possiamo pensare all'Italia del 2013. Ricordo a tutti che il M5S ha nel suo programma l'insegnamento della Costituzione italiana. Grazie a tutti".


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> e siamo noi con i soldi delle nostre tasse a finanziare i giornali... che beffa...



Ancora per poco Stex.. aspettiamo che anche questa MAFIA verrà abolita.. abbiate pazienza


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> parole chiave o sito per trovare il video?



Se vai a ritroso nel topic trovi un mio post con tutto l'intervento, se no scrivi roberta lombardi blog su google e puoi trovarlo nel suo blog


----------



## Emanuele (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ema , ma dove l'hai letta sta cosa ?



ho letto il post, c'era lo screen nel video di repubblica. Comunque, nonostante dica di essere stata fraintesa, ha corretto un po' il tiro. Ovviamente non ha azzeccato nulla neppure stavolta: ai tempi di quel progetto costituzionale mai realmente perseguito, i fascisti si erano già resi protagonisti di violenze nelle città (incendio della sede dell'avanti) e nelle campagne (pestaggi contro i sindacalisti delle cooperative dei braccianti e minacce ai lavoratori). Ergo: continua il revisionismo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> ho letto il post, c'era lo screen nel video di repubblica. Comunque, nonostante dica di essere stata fraintesa, ha corretto un po' il tiro. Ovviamente non ha azzeccato nulla neppure stavolta: ai tempi di quel progetto costituzionale mai realmente perseguito, i fascisti si erano già resi protagonisti di violenze nelle città (incendio della sede dell'avanti) e nelle campagne (pestaggi contro i sindacalisti delle cooperative dei braccianti e minacce ai lavoratori). Ergo: continua il revisionismo.



Beh però capirai che nel contesto di quello che stava dicendo ha una valenza ... presa ed estrapolata come hanno fatto quelli della repubblica ha totalente un altro senso... 

dai ragazzi un pò di obbiettività però


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora per poco Stex.. aspettiamo che anche questa MAFIA verrà abolita.. abbiate pazienza



Abolizione della libertà di stampa ottima idea; molte dittature sono iniziate così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Abolizione della libertà di stampa ottima idea; molte dittature sono iniziate così



Si parla di contributi pubblici all'editoria non di abolire la stampa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo parlare di fascismo in questo paese è un tabù, non si può parlarne in senso critico? Se si spalano escrementi bene, altrimenti si grida allo scandalo.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Marzo 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto informazione italiana , da quello che ho capito grillo rilascia le interviste a giornalisti non italiani . Io non lo biasimo , considerando quanto faccia schifo il giornalismo italiano e soprattutto la stampa italiana non potra mai essere imparziale su grillo e il m5s perche uno dei loro obiettivi è l'abolizione dei finanziamenti ai giornali



Secondo me lui e casaleggio sta cosa del rilasciare interviste a tv estere la fanno semplicemente per costruire una sorta di mito su di loro... Vogliono coltivare l'immagine dei guru imho


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Abolizione della libertà di stampa ottima idea; molte dittature sono iniziate così


 allora se vogliamo parlare tra persone adulte ( quanti anni hai ? ) lo facciamo senza problemi.. ma se dobbiamo discutere solo per arrivare alla rissa verbale lasciamo pure perdere ...


----------



## korma (5 Marzo 2013)

Appena pubblicato su Facebook il video Dell intervista...smettetela di leggere la spazzatura...chi crede a ste........fa più pena di chi le scrive.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Appena pubblicato su Facebook il video Dell intervista...smettetela di leggere la spazzatura...chi crede a ste........fa più pena di chi le scrive.



Caro [MENTION=174]korma[/MENTION] siamo su un forum e si può discutere di tutto civilmente senza che nessuno si prenda il diritto di giudicare gli altri utenti. 
Ti invito, per ora, ad usare toni e termini confacenti ad un dibattito sereno.


----------



## jaws (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> allora se vogliamo parlare tra persone adulte ( quanti anni hai ? ) lo facciamo senza problemi.. ma se dobbiamo discutere solo per arrivare alla rissa verbale lasciamo pure perdere ...



Allora spiegati meglio, io so solo che parlando dei giornali italiani hai utilizzato i termini _abolizione_ e _mafia_


----------



## Doctore (5 Marzo 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Appena pubblicato su Facebook il video Dell intervista...smettetela di leggere la spazzatura...chi crede a ste........fa più pena di chi le scrive.


Quelli che si sentono nel giusto sono i peggiori(non parlo di te eh ma in generale)


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Il sistema giornalistico italiano è schiavo della politica e in quanto schiavo cerca di farne sempre gli interessi ... Ad oggi l editoria italiana a differenza di tutta quella mondiale è tenuta in piedi dai soldi pubblici ... Ora immaginate voi come possono porsi contro un moVimento che tra i punti del proprio programma ha l ABOLIZIONE DELLE SOVVENZIONI alla stampa tramite soldi pubblici ...
È ovvio che fanno di tutto fino alla morte per far cadere l ombra sul movimento ... Ma grazie a dio ora la gente non è stupida e non si basa SOLO su giornali spazzatura come il giorno o repubblica o il corriere o l unità ...

Immaginate che l unità ha copie acquistate ridicole cosa che non starebbero mai in piedi senza i nostri soldi ... Non ho sottomano i numeri ma tipo l 80% della tiratura è " regalata" alle sedi di partito ... Capirete voi stessi che questi non durerebbero 10giorni senza i nostri soldi


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il sistema giornalistico italiano è schiavo della politica e in quanto schiavo cerca di farne sempre gli interessi ... Ad oggi l editoria italiana a differenza di tutta quella mondiale è tenuta in piedi dai soldi pubblici ... Ora immaginate voi come possono porsi contro un moVimento che tra i punti del proprio programma ha l ABOLIZIONE DELLE SOVVENZIONI alla stampa tramite soldi pubblici ...
> È ovvio che fanno di tutto fino alla morte per far cadere l ombra sul movimento ... Ma grazie a dio ora la gente non è stupida e non si basa SOLO su giornali spazzatura come il giorno o repubblica o il corriere o l unità ...
> 
> Immaginate che l unità ha copie acquistate ridicole cosa che non starebbero mai in piedi senza i nostri soldi ... Non ho sottomano inumeri ma tipo l 80% della tiratura è " regalata" alle sedi di partito ... Capirete voi stessi che questi non durerebbero 10giorni senza i nostri soldi


 [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] i giornali fanno i loro interessi e non ci piove ma questo non significa che il M5S non possa essere criticato. Avrà anche difetti non credi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] i giornali fanno i loro interessi e non ci piove ma questo non significa che il M5S non possa essere criticato. Avrà anche difetti non credi?


Assolutamente si , nessuno qui dice che non si possa criticare il moVimento anzi ... Se è costruttiva la critica ben venga ... Ma quando si critica come in questo topic SUL NULLA visto che nessuno ha mai espresso il concetto così come è stato qui riportato è ovvio che poi io come molti altri utenti si alterino...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si , nessuno qui dice che non si possa criticare il moVimento anzi ... Se è costruttiva la critica ben venga ... Ma quando si critica come in questo topic SUL NULLA visto che nessuno ha mai espresso il concetto così come è stato qui riportato è ovvio che poi io come molti altri utenti si alterino...



Gli esponenti ed i sostenitori del M5S dovranno fare il callo a notizie di tutti i tipi perché ormai si discute di una forza politica di grande rilievo che tocca interessi ovunque e ovunque troverà perciò critiche spesso interessate. Per quanto riguarda il caso in esame sono lieto che la Lombardi abbia comunque chiarito il suo pensiero.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Marzo 2013)

A ballarò un prossimo deputato ha tirato fuori zeitgeist.

Boom, sono ufficialmente morto


----------



## Stex (6 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora per poco Stex.. aspettiamo che anche questa MAFIA verrà abolita.. abbiate pazienza



non ha senso... se uno e bravo a vendere i giornali li vende chi non lo e a casa!
e poi con la rete ci si informa sempre di piu...
pure i miei da quando ho l'ipad, lo usano x leggere e cercare quello che vogliono... non esistono piu giornali a casa.


----------



## cris (6 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A ballarò un prossimo deputato ha tirato fuori *zeitgeist.*
> 
> Boom, sono ufficialmente morto




ne godo. (non che tu sia ufficialmente morto eh )

Se parlare di quello è il trampolino di lancio per far piangere lacrime e sangue pure ai clerici e ai loro privilegi vaticANI, ottimo.


----------

